# Personal Best co2 Diffuser?



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

Anyone have any thoughts about this?

I have a 46 gallon and am currently in the search for one.

I have heard great things about the Rhinox and I also have heard great things about the Dupla diffusers

Are cermaics the best?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I personally love the look of glass diffusers.


I have had great luck with the pollen glass from ebay and ADA.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

I liked the glass diffuser I had, prob my favorite. When it broke, I switched to these. Not quite as good as the glass ones, but much cheaper.


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

My tank is about the same size (50gal). I got the Rhinox 2000 off of e-bay. It looks great, but I wasn't getting very small bubbles and it looked like I was loosing a fair amount of CO2 when the bubbles hit the surface.

I eventually set it up to have the bubbles run into the intake of hang-on filter, but even that didn't seem to give me the efficiency I wanted.

I was going to get a Rhinox 5000 to replace it because I figured I needed the larger unit, but decided to go DIY after loosing a couple of bids.

Instead of spending the $20+ with shipping to get the Rhinox 5000 I spent $3 and built an in-tank reactor. It doesn't look as nice, but it seems to do a better job of diffusing CO2 efficiently. Its based on the same design others use with a 2" tube driven by an in-tank powerhead.

If you go with the nice looking glass diffuser, I recommend considering the larger 5000 since the 2000 is limited sometimes for larger tanks...


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i would suggest using a reactor instead of a diffuser, because if you buy/make the proper reactor, there will be zero maintenance. as opposed to the diffuser, you will have to eventually clean the ceramic disc, or replace it all together.

but if you are set on getting one, then i would go with simpsota's suggestion.


----------



## Darter02 (Feb 19, 2007)

What is the difference between the Rhinox 5000 & the large Pollen glass models, aside from the price?


----------



## jjjaks (May 13, 2005)

I have no idea. haha

Anyone?


----------



## vic46 (Oct 20, 2006)

What kind of filter?
Vic


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

I use a cheap 30 cent air diffuser from PetSmart and then stick it inside the pre-filter of a MaxiJet powerhead. The bubble size is about the same as from an expensive CO2 diffuser. When the air diffuser get clogged, I just chuck it and put in a new one. No more chlorine baths or any other BS to worry about. Works great for tanks that are wider than 24".

DJ


----------



## Ulan (Oct 2, 2006)

I have to nominate my Red Sea CO2 Reactor 500. But just because it's the only one I have .


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm in the same boat as Evercl92, broke mine and now using a Coralife wood block. I have no problems reaching the desired 30ppm CO2, but suspect I'm losing a bit of it since some bubbles are bigger than we want, even so, I'm finding it extremely difficult to shell out big money for another cheaply made glass diffuser that has to be soaked every few weeks. 

I've also tried the more expensive Redsea wood blocks and they are junk, all the CO2 came out of the connector on mine and never made it into the block. I guess the phrase "get what you pay for" doesn't apply to limewood.


----------

